# Front sway bar fit issues



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm installing a new UMI 1.1/4" front sway bar as part of a front end rebuild. I have it installed but not tightened up. Two issues - the top of the link bolts bump into the upper ball joints, and the flat ends of the bar where the upper link bushings attach are no-where near parallel to the bushing faces. The long bolts I can shorten, no problem, but the bent ends seems like they'll be a problem for the bushings. I have an email into UMI with photos, anyone else seen this issue and think it's a problem?


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Would try tightening it down first , when you tighten against the control arm and take up the slop it will draw tge threaded rod down some.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I believe there was another post similar to this and the suggestion was to turn the bolt around. i.e. head on top, nut washer on bottom.??


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

What does it look like with the A arms normal position? Weight on the A arms and not completely unloaded.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

UMI says when the weight is on the suspension the angle at the bushings will get better. Looking at it I'm doubtful, but I'll keep you posted. Shortening the bolt and sleeve is the easy part.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Car must be on the ground to preload the bar. 
Flip the bolts with the head to the top. 
You may have to slide the bar side to side to have the bolts vertical. 
You may also have to tweak the idler arm mounting to provide clearance for the bar
You may also have to cut the sleeve. The set up you see below is a summit adjustable sway bar kit that provides different sizes of bushings.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

O52 - your pics look much more like what I expected. I evened it out side-to-side, both sides look the same, almost like the bar is a couple inches too wide overall. I'll flip the bolts over when I get the length right, they're easier to work with from the bottom while I'm getting it straightened out.

Thanks for feedback, will post final pics.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

O52 has your solution. Had a friend who had a huge bar like that and it ended up tearing the control arms. Before that, car handled like it was on rails, though!


----------



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

Holy hell! I was just about to upload this picture before I saw your post. I have a new suspension that I haven't gotten around to installing but was curious to know I my current setup was setting me up for failure when I install my UMI tubular control arms.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

If that bar is centered then it is definitely too wide. Wouldn't be the first time a bar was miss-boxed. The eyelets should be the same width as the distance between the mounting holes in the A-frames, although up to about a half inch per side would be acceptable. Had a friend that tried to installed a Hellwig sway bar that was way too wide and he ended up returning it for the correct width bar.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I had to cut mine to shorten them, but thats very common! Global West uses turnbuckles for the sway bar, so it was annoying, but it's now done


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, aside from flipping the bolts, both Global West and UMI will recommend cutting the bolt to make it work.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, I guess I'll have to eat a little crow with UMI. I finished the disc brakes and put it on the ground for final fit. I ended up with trimming the sleeves 1/2" and using the 7.5" link bolts, and it fits and looks fine. The end link holes are 1.1/4" wider than my stock bar (47" versus 45.3/4"), but it doesn't look like that's an issue. 

Thanks for responses and happy new year!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

@RunninLeMans , Eating Crow is part of the game...I've done it more times than I can count!

Everything looks good in there...don't forget the cotter key on the tie rod end.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> @RunninLeMans , Eating Crow is part of the game...I've done it more times than I can count!


Crow is a part of my diet from time to time. Goes well together with old man brain fade. 😴


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

So you can eat crow. Forget, then immediately put your foot back in your mouth. Works for me.


----------

